# help with 20hp suzuki prop



## merceric (Aug 15, 2021)

i have a new 20 suzuki,cat find a stainless 4 blade to fit this motor.powertech said they dont make one for this motor.any suggestions


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Look up “solas Saturn 4 blade” I believe they make one that will fit.

If you end up buying one let me know how it works! I recently got the 3 blade version 9.25”x11 seems to work well.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Subtraction said:


> Look up “solas Saturn 4 blade” I believe they make one that will fit.
> 
> If you end up buying one let me know how it works! I recently got the 3 blade version 9.25”x11 seems to work well.


I just ordered a 4 blade alum solas last night. Supposed to be here Monday.


----------



## merceric (Aug 15, 2021)

just ran a 4 blade alum solas 10p on my 20hp zuk,best prop yet.jumps up fast,and holds great in turns.just cant find one in stainless.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Been out with my solas 4 blade alum, 10”12p on my 25hp merc. I love it. Great holeshot, holds in turns, runs same speed as my 10x13 3 blade,


----------

